# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  الفرق بين السنة والعام والحول

## مبروك محمد حسن

الفارق بين السنة والعام والحول
عزيزى القارىء سوف نتناول تعريف ماهية كلا من كلمة  العام والسنة والحول ثم نتعرف علي وجه التفرقة بينهم , وبعد ذلك نوضح لسيادتكم اهمية كل كلمة ودلالتها في حياتنا وضرورة استخدام افضل مسمى من تلك الاسماء في حياتنا . 
بداء ذي بداء اذكر القاريء العزيز بقول الله تعالي :-
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (( وذكر فان الذكري تنفع المؤمنين ) . 
ان ما اريد ان اذكر نفسى واذكركم به قول الله تعالي ( وما فرطنا في الكتاب من شيء ) 
وكذلك قوله تعالي ( وما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا ) .
ان الله سبحانه وتعالي عندما انزل القران الكريم لم يفرط ولم ينقص فيه شيء . 
فالقران الكريم جامع لكل الاحكام وشامل لكل ما نحتاج اليه في حياتنا منذ بدا الخلق وحتي قيام الساعه ،    
- عزيزي القاريء ان هذه المقدمة البسيطة هي مجرد التذكرة والرد علي دعاه المدنية الحديثه الذين يطالبون بفصل الدين عن الدولة حتي يجردونا من ديننا تحت شعار الدين لله والوطن للجميع بعد ان نسبوا الى انفسهم النصر فى الثورة دون ان يذكروا نصر الله لهم فانسوا الله فانساهم انفسهم وجعلهم يتخبطون ويتشتتون ويكذبون بعضهم البعض وايضا نجد انتشار الفساد والارهاب والبلطجة وغير ذلك لاننا نسينا فضل الله علينا وجانا بعد ذلك نطالب بعدم تطبيق شريعتة بعد ان سمحنا للكافرين ان يقولوا ان الدين يعوق التقدم .   
وللاسف الشديد نجد ان كثيرا من الفقهاء والعلماء لم يحاولوا ايا منهم الرد علي ما ينادي به الظالمون من ضرورة فصل الدين عن الدولة وجعلها دولة مدنية لا يحكمها الدين بعيدين كل البعد عن قول الله تعالي بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ) . 
وقوله تعالي بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( ومن لم يحكم بما انزل الله َقأُولَئِكَ هو الفاسقون ) . 
وحتي لا اطيل علي حضراتكم فانني سوف اتناول موضوع التفرقة بين السنة والعام والحول من منظور القران الكريم ومما تعارف عليه الانسان منذ بداء الخليقه وحتى يعلم الجميع صدق قول رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عندما قال ((‏ سَتَكُونُ فِتَنٌ قُلْتُ وَمَا الْمَخْرَجُ مِنْهَا قَالَ كِتَابُ اللَّهِ كِتَابُ اللَّهِ فِيهِ نَبَاُ مَا قَبْلَكُمْ وَخَبَرُ مَا بَعْدَكُمْ وَحُكْمُ مَا بَيْنَكُمْ هُوَ الْفَصْلُ لَيْسَ بِالْهَزْلِ هُوَ الَّذِي مَنْ تَرَكَهُ مِنْ جَبَّارٍ قَصَمَهُ اللَّهُ وَمَنْ ابْتَغَى الْهُدَى فِي غَيْرِهِ اَضَلَّهُ اللَّهُ فَهُوَ حَبْلُ اللَّهِ الْمَتِينُ وَهُوَ الذِّكْرُ الْحَكِيمُ وَهُوَ الصِّرَاطُ الْمُسْتَقِيمُ وَهُوَ الَّذِي لَا تَزِيغُ بِهِ الْاَهْوَاءُ وَلَا تَلْتَبِسُ بِهِ الْاَلْسِنَةُ وَلَا يَشْبَعُ مِنْهُ الْعُلَمَاءُ وَلَا يَخْلَقُ عَنْ كَثْرَةِ الرَّدِّ وَلَا تَنْقَضِي عَجَائِبُهُ وَهُوَ الَّذِي لَمْ يَنْتَهِ الْجِنُّ اِذْ سَمِعَتْهُ اَنْ قَالُوا اِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْانًا عَجَبًا هُوَ الَّذِي مَنْ قَالَ بِهِ صَدَقَ وَمَنْ حَكَمَ بِهِ عَدَلَ وَمَنْ عَمِلَ بِهِ اُجِرَ وَمَنْ دَعَا اِلَيْهِ هُدِيَ اِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ  . صدق رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم .
ومن هذا المنهج  سوف اتولى بيان هذا الموضوع من خلال التعرف علي ماهية كل من لفظى العام والسنة ثم بيان اوجه التفرقة بينهم وصولا الى اهمية التفرقة بينهم والتعرف علي حقيقة كل كلمة في حياتنا . 
1 :- تعريف لفظ العام :-
وان كان لفظ السنة هو الاكثر شيوعا بين الناس الا انه وفي حقيقه الامر ان لفظ العام هو الاقدم من حيث الوجود والافضل من حيث اصل تسميته . 
وكلمة العام هي في الحقيقه لفظ سمي به الله تعالي عدد معين من الايام بعد دوران تلك الايام في نظام معين وعند اكتمال هذا النظام يكون اطلاق لفظ العام علي ما مضي منه من ايام ثم يبدأ حساب العام الجديد ابتداء من انتهاء اكتمال العام السابق . 
وبيان ذلك لحضراتكم تحديدا هو في العام الهجري والذي سمي بالهجري بعد هجرة النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم وان كان في حقيقه الامر ان هذه الطريقه في حساب الاعوام او العام ( الطريق القمرية ) والتي ترتبط بدوران القمر حول الارض هى اقدم طريقة لحساب الدهر وهى موجودة منذ خلق الله السموات والارض . 
وقد استخدم المسلمين هذا النظام فى الحساب ابتداء من تاريخ الهجرة النبوية الشريفة .
ان من الواجب علينا ان نتخذ هذا النظام لحساب اعمارنا بالطريقه القمرية وكذلك كل ما نتعرض له في حياتنا من حساب للايام او الشهور لارتباط هذا الحساب القمرى بالشريعة الاسلامية فى كثير من الامور الشرعية التى تحتسب بالطريقة القمرية والتى هى وثيقة الصلة بتنظيم الاحوال الشخصية للمسلمين ، وسوف نوضح اهمية ذلك فيما بعد .
2:- تعريف لفظ السنة  :-
ان كلمة سنة هي لفظ كثير الشيوع متعارف عليه الناس منذ قديم الزمن وهو لفظ من وضع البشر وضعه الناس وتعارفوا عليه فيما بينهم واتخذوه طريقه لحساب دوران ( السنة الشمسية ) الارض حول الشمس . 
والسنة هي في مفهوم الانسان دوران الارض حول الشمس مرة كل 365 يوم وهذا النظام الثابت ادي الي ان اتخذه الانسان اساس لحساب الدهر وسماه الانسان بالسنة . 
3:- تعريف كلمة الحول
الحول هو لفظ يعنى دوران الايام من وقت معين الى وقت اخر يلية مدتة عام كامل وايامة متتالية دون انقطاع . 
والحول دائما مرتبط بالعام وليس بالسنوات بمعنى انة يطلق على دوران الايام الهجرية بالحساب الهجرى وهو 354 يوم .
والدليل على ذلك قول الله تعالى ((وفصاله في عامين )) اى مدة الرضاعة هى عامين ثم نجد ان الله سبحانة وتعالى يقول ((وَالْوَالِدَات  ُ يُرْضِعْنَ أَوْلَادَهُنَّ حَوْلَيْنِ كَامِلَيْنِ )) البقرة 233
(( ان فى ذلك لايات لاولى النهى )) ان فى ذلك لدليل قاطع على ان العام هو الحول كما ذكرنا .
ثانيا – اوجه المقارنة بين العام والسنة :-
يوجد العديد من اوجه الاختلاف فيما بين العام والسنة والتي وردت في القران الكريم للتمييز والتفرقة بين مفهوم العام ومفهوم السنة في القران الكريم وهذه التفرقة هي اساس تعريف كلا منهما علي النحو السابق بيانه . 
أ - مصدر تسمية العام :- 
ان المصدر الحقيقي في تسمية الدهر بالعام هو رب العزة سبحانه تعالى , والعام هو مجموع 354 يوم تقريبا بحساب العام القمري لارتباطة بالقمر . 
عزيزي القارى ان نظام الحساب القمري وتسميه العام بالعام هو نظام اللهي خلقه الله تعالي وسماه بذاته والدليل على ذلك قول الله تعالى :-
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( إِنَّ عِدَّةَ الشُّهُورِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ اثْنَا عَشَرَ شَهْراً فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالاَرْضَ مِنْهَا أَرْبَعَةٌ حُرُمٌ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ فَلا تَظْلِمُوا فِيهِنَّ أَنْفُسَكُمْ )
هذه الايه الواضحه الدلالة والمعاني الرفيعة تؤكد ان الله تعالي قد وضع نظام عنده سبحانه يوم خلق السموات والارض لحساب الايام والشهود وقد دلنا عليه سبحانه بقوله ( منها اربعه حرم ) والتي توضح لنا ان العام والذي تم تسميتة بالهجري والذي يتخذ القمر اساسا له في حساب ايام واشهر هذا العام ، هذا النظام هو المعمول به عند الله تعالي في الملاء الاعلي بدليل قوله تعالي ( عند الله  ) .
-	نعتقد جميعنا ان العام الهجري هو بداية حساب الاعوام او بالادق حساب الدهر منذ هجرة النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم حتي الان .
-	ولكن العام الهجرى ( القمري) هو في حقيقه الامر نظام موجود عند الله منذ ان خلق السموات والارض ، وقد هدي الله سبحانه المؤمنين بعد ذلك لاتخاذ هذا النظام القمري طريقه لحساب العام والذى قرنة الناس بعد ذلك بهجرة النبى صلى الله علية وسلم ، وقد هدانا الله من فضل الى  ان نقوم باتخاذ هذا النظام الذي وضعه الله تعالي لحساب عمر الدنيا منذ الرسالة المحمدية وحتي نهاية الخلق.
ب - مصدر تسمية السنة :-
كلمة السنة والتى جاء بها الانسان ليتعرف بها على عدد عمر الدهر , وهى مرتبطة بدوران الارض حول الشمس وعرفها الانسان بالسنة الشمسية ويقدر عدد ايامها 365 يوم تقريبا .
والدليل علي ان كلمه السنة والتي هي تعني السنة الشمسية انها من وضع الانسان هو ان الله تعالي قد حدد الطريقه التي يتم حساب الدهر او الاعوام يقول تعالي ( ان عدة الشهور عند الله ........ ) فان في ذلك تاكيدا واضح علي ان ماعدا هذه الطريقه في حساب الدهر فانها من صنع الانسان . 
والدليل كذلك قول الله تعالى ...(( وإن يوماً عند ربك كألف سنة مما تعدون )) فقد اختص الله السنة هنا بعددنا نحن البشر اى بالطريقة التى نحسب بها الدهر, وهى السنة . 
2 – خصائص العام والسنة :-
تتميز كل من كلمة العام او السنة بالعديد من الخصائص والمميزات التى تميز كلا منهما عن الاخرى فنجد ان    كلمة عام تستخدم دائم في الملكوت الاعلي وهي الاساس حساب الدهر فى الملاء الاعلى منذ ان خلق الله السموات والارض الى يوم الدين .
والعام هو طريقه الحساب اذا امرنا الله ان نحسب بها مدة معينة فى بعض امور الاحوال الشخصية كما نجد دائما ان الله سبحانة وتعالى عندما يحدثنا عن شيى فية حساب ايام يكلمنا سبحانة بلفظ العام 
اولا :- خصائص كلمة عام
1-	جعل الله تعالي كلمة العام دائما مقترنة بالخير وخصها بالرخاء والكرم وميزها بذلك عن السنة فنجد ان الله تعالى يقول (( ثم يأتي من بعد ذلك عام فيه يُغاث الناس وفية يعصرون )) يوسف
وقولة تعالى ((وفصالة فى عامين )) وهذا الامر فية خير كثير للاطفال .
2-	ان الله سبحانة وتعالى قد جعل العام هو حساب للدهر منذ بداية الخلق والى ما شاء الله بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( إِنَّ عِدَّةَ الشُّهُورِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ اثْنَا عَشَرَ شَهْراً فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالاَرْضَ مِنْهَا أَرْبَعَةٌ حُرُمٌ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ فَلا تَظْلِمُوا فِيهِنَّ أَنْفُسَكُمْ ) والشهور تلك التى وردت فى هذة الاية هى الشهور القمرية او الهجرية بدليل ان الله سبحانة ذكر بان منها اربعة حرم .
نخلص من ذلك الى ان الشهور المقصودة هنا هى الشهور الهجرية وعلى ذلك الاساس نربط بينها وبين كلمة العام من خلال ما جاء فى الاية الكريمة من قولة تعالى (( وحملة وفصالة ثلاثون شهرا )) ثم نجد ان الله تعالى يا صراحة وتحديدا بلفظ العام لتحديد مدة معينة من الحمل والفصال وهى مدة الفصال ليعرفها سبحانة بكلمة العام وذلك فى قولة تعالى ((حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ وَهْنًا عَلَى وَهْنٍ وَفِصَالُهُ فِي عَامَيْنِ ** [لقمان:14 
ولما كان الحمل والفصال مجملا بالشهور ثم تجزا منة مدة العامين فان ذلك يعنى ان كلمة العام هى هى المقصودة لحساب الشهور الواردة فى قول الله تعالى (( ان عدة الشهور عند الله اثنا عشر شهرا فى كتاب الله .... والعام هو جامع لهذا العدد من الشهور .
3:- تتميز كلمة العام بانها ياتى بها الله سبحانة اذا ارد ان يخبرنا عن شيىء يتصل بحساب الدهر او الايام عندة سبحانة او بايام معينة لا يعلمها الا الله .
وذلك كما قال سبحانة ( فأماته الله مئة عام ) البقرة ... ان الموت هو من الامور التى هى من علم الله وفى ملكوت الله تعالى .
4:- امرنا الله تعالى بان نقوم بحساب الدهر بالعام اى بالحساب القمرى وحساب ايامنا فى كافة امور حياتنا وذلك فى الاحوال الشخصية والتى هى من تنظيم وصنع الله لنا كما فى قولة تعالى بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (( حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ وَهْنًا عَلَى وَهْنٍ وَفِصَالُهُ فِي عَامَيْنِ )) لقمان: 14
وفى قولة تعالى { وَالَّذِينَ يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجًا وَصِيَّةً لِأَزْوَاجِهِمْ مَتَاعًا إِلَى الْحَوْلِ غَيْرَ إِخْرَاجٍ ** [البقرة: 240]. والحول هنا كما سبق وان اوضحت هو العام ولكن يسمى الحول هنا لحولان او دوران الايام من يوم الى يوم اخر فى العام الثانى بمجموع 354 باجمالى عام هجرى .
وقولة تعالى (والذين يتوفون منكم ويذرون ازواجا يتربصن بانفسهن اربعة اشهر وعشرا)  
خصائص كلمة السنة 
تتميز كلمة السنة عن كلمة العام بالعديد من الامور التى تجعل من كلمة السنة لفظا مختلفا عن كلمة العام او الحول , وبيانها كالاتى :-
اولا : - ان كلمة السنة ياتى بها الله فى الامور العصيبة وفى القحط كما فى قولة تعالى ( فإنها محرمة عليهم أربعين سنة يتيهون في الأرض ) المائدة : 26 .
وقولة تعالى :- (( فلبث في السجن بضع سنين )) يوسف : 42
وقولة تعالى :- (قَالَ تَزْرَعُونَ سَبْعَ سِنِينَ دَأَبًا فَمَا حَصَدْتُمْ فَذَرُوهُ فِي سُنْبُلِهِ إِلا قَلِيلا مِمَّا تَأْكُلُونَ) يوسف
وغير ذلك كثير من الايات التى توكد ان كلمة السنة مرتبطة دائما بالشدة والضيق .
ثانيا :-   تتميز السنة بانها من وضع الانسان ودليل ذلك قول الله سبحانة وتعالى ( وإن يوماً عند ربك كألف سنة مما تعدون ) الحج : 47 .
وقول الله تعالى ما ورد على لسان فرعون لموسى علية السلام (( قَالَ أَلَمْ نُرَبِّكَ فِينَا وَلِيدًا وَلَبِثْتَ فِينَا مِنْ عُمُرِكَ سِنِينَ )) [الشعراء: 18]. 
ثالثا :- من خصائص كلمة السنة انها اذا اراد الله سبحانة ان يحدثنا عن الدهر كما نعمل بة نحن البشر وكما نعيشة ونحسبة يحدثنا سبحانة بلفظ السنة كما فى قولة تعالى فإنها محرمة عليهم أربعين سنة يتيهون في الأرض ) المائدة   
وكما فى قولة تعالى  (وإن يوماً عند ربك كألف سنة مما تعدون ) الحج : 47 . 
وقولة تعالى (( فَضَرَبْنَا عَلَى آَذَانِهِمْ فِي الْكَهْفِ سِنِينَ عَدَدًا )) الكهف: 11
من اهم نتائج هذة التفرقة
يترتب على هذة التفرقة بين مفهوم كلمة العام والسنة والحول امور شرعية هامة وخطيرة جدا وكذلك امور اخرى غير شرعية . وبيان ذلك على النحو الاتى :- 
1:- ان حساب مدة الحمل والرضاعة يجب ان يكون بالعام وليس بالسنة ذلك لاننا اذا حسبنا الحمل والرضاعة بالسنة فان مدتهما تكون ثلاثون شهر تعنى بالميلادى اى بالسنة 912 يوم  اجمالى ضرب سنتين ونصف فى 365 يوم اجمالى السنة الميلادية 365* 2.5 = 912.5 يوم اجمالى مدة الحمل والرضاعة ,
ينقص منها سنتين مدة الرضاعة730 = 365 يوم * 2 سنتين = 730 يوم 
912.5 – 730 = 182.5هى مدة الحمل طبقا للحساب بالسنين وهى اقل مدة حمل بالميلادى .
ولكن اذا قمنا بحساب مدة الحمل والرضاعة طبقا لحساب العام فاننا نجد ان مدة الثلاثون شهر هجرى وهى عامين ونصف تكون 354* 2.5 = 885 يوم وهى اقل من الميلادى بمدة 27 يوم
واذا انقصنا مدة الرضاعة وهى عامين نجد انها 708 يوم 
وبالتالى تكون اقل مدة الحمل بالهجرى هى 885 – 708 = 177 يوم  وهى اقل من الحساب بالسنين بمدة خمس ايام .
2:- اذا ما اردنا ان نحسب مدة بقاء سيدنا نوح فى قومة نجدها 951.5 وليس كما كنا نظن سابقا 
وبيان ذلك فى الاتى :-  1000 سنة * 365 يوم = 365000 يوم 
الا خمسين عاما =  50 سنة * 354 يوم = 17700 يوما 
نجد حضراتكم ان المدة الحقيقة لبقاء سيدنا نوح فى قومة هى 
365000 - 17700 = 347300 
يوم اى ما يساوى 347300 * 365 يوم ميلادى = 951.5 سنة ميلادية
وعلى هذا الاساس يجب علينا ان نقوم بحساب الايام والشهور والدهر فى اجمالية بالاعوام 
ومن اهم ما يجب علينا حسابة الامور الاتية :-
كل ما يتعلق بالاحوال الشخصية منها العدة بكافة صورها ... مدة الحمل وما يترتب عليها
سن الرشد والاهلية ... وغير ذلك من الامور التى تتعلق بهذا الموضوع ... 
وفقنا الله الى ما فية الخير لصالح الدين والدنيا / مبروك حسن المحامى

----------

